# Head on one side



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

My sable doe Pretty who I got from Vi, has suddenly got her head leaning more to her left side like she can't lift it, she is eating and drinking fine and running around, but it is still bugging me of what it can be. Any ideas?? if it helps I can get a picture and a video of her with it??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's an ear infection. Antibiotics from the vet will clear it up, but she needs them ASAP or the head tilt may become permanent.


----------

